# Black Domina



## leafminer (Jan 2, 2010)

This is going to be my first entry for BPOTM - when Hick opens January!

The plant has maybe two weeks to go. Hope you like it.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 3, 2010)

nice looking plant miner. good luck with the bpotm..... when it opens  .


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

well you already know I love it lol...


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! This is my standard grow from now on. Think I might get some autos to keep me going while I sort out my messed-up plans!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

the only thing with autos..they barely put out anything...like .5 oz...maybe a bit more..but not worth it imo..I would get some ak48 or ak47 if it were me..plus my autos always took longer than what they said.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 7, 2010)

that's a nice looking plant and a professional grade photo!


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> the only thing with autos..they barely put out anything...like .5 oz...maybe a bit more..but not worth it imo..I would get some ak48 or ak47 if it were me..plus my autos always took longer than what they said.



I hve gotten over 2 oz's a plant with Russian Rocket Fuel....I think a dialed in DWC grow with AK-47 cld yield over 4 oz's a plant...I hve been contemplating firing up my DWC bucket and giving it a try...the only thing is I hve only one dwc grow under my belt and it was not a real success...but i think with the right light and a dialed in dwc you cld see close to 5 oz's...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

Ham what was the grow time for each? thank you!!


----------



## captain1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah and how long did you veg?


----------

